# Hey Christians - Do you put up a tree, wreaths, holly, etc. . . .



## Glib Gurl (Dec 2, 2009)

. . . even though it ain't got nuthin' to do with Jesus? 

When I first learned of the pagan origins of a lot of the decorations and themes Christmas and Easter, I was dismayed. Yet, I still enjoy the decor because I grew up with them . . . I am not opposed to them, but I guess every once in a while I feel some kinda way about it erplexed


----------



## divya (Dec 2, 2009)

No, not at my place. 

The SDA faith does not officially recognize Christmas or Easter as Christian holidays but leaves it the individual to decide what their actions will be. We are, however, counseled to recognize that this is a time where many people are receptive to the gospel message, creating opportunities to witness. There are positive activities that we can and should engage in such as feeding the homeless, giving to the needy etc. So we should join in those aspects of the season.

That being said, my family raised me to know the true origins of both holidays, but my mother loves trees and ornaments. So I'll help her when I'm there, but I refrain in my own home.

I understand where you are coming from though. There's still a spirit during the season that is wonderful. I do enjoy seeing the trees and lights, smiles on children's faces etc. I love the Christmas hymns (year-round) and cultural Christmas songs too. But I do my best to keep things in perspective...


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 2, 2009)

I was a single mom with my first DD.  We always put up a manger (as well as lights around the house) and talked about the significance of the holiday(s).  I never did buy into the bunny for Easter.

Now  I am married and have DD's #2 and #3.  I still talk to them all about the birth of Jesus.  This year DH came home with a tree the other day and put it up.  I'm not against it, but to me the meaning of the holidays are more important.  Since the little ones are 2 and 4 I'm planning to read a Christmas/nativity type story, book or bible every evening till Christmas.


----------



## CoilyFields (Dec 3, 2009)

It seems as though the Christian Holidays were chosen to directly oppose the pagan ones. Let me not say anything that Im not 100 about but I do remember listening to Hank Hannigraph, the Bible Answer Man, a christian apologist on the radio, explain why Christians adopted the tree and wreath etc. If I can find it I will post it. 

But as for me I love the whole Christmas season-nativity, decorations, songs, gifts, hot cocoa, the whole nine yards. But I make sure that Christ is the reason Im celebrating.


----------



## Ramya (Dec 3, 2009)

I think I'll decorate next year. I chose not to this year as I didn't grow up celebrating Christmas. I know Christ was not born on Christmas so I see it as a time to spend with love ones and to *ahem* receive gifts. I am not opposed to celebrating my birthday so I don't see why I should be totally against Christmas.


----------



## Pooks (Dec 3, 2009)

Never have, never shall.



divya said:


> There's still a spirit during the season that is wonderful. I do enjoy seeing smiles on children's faces etc.  But I do my best to keep things in perspective...


 
Agree with this, but still.... never have, never shall.

ETA: My church = Church of God 7th Day Sabbath Keeping


----------



## Duchesse (Dec 3, 2009)

My family does. When I live on my own (as a single) I don't plan on doing any decorating. I'm not really a Christmas person in the way that its celebrated. If I get married and have children, I'll have to discuss with my spouse if we are going to celebrate the holiday with the trees and gifts.


----------



## aribell (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, I do.  I belong to a church that follows the liturgical calendar, so I like to have an Advent wreath leading up to Christmas, and I like to decorate the tree because I simply love the season.

I think that Christmas can be differentiated from other secular holidays like Halloween because the "spirit of Christmas" is a positive one.  I'm a sap, so I looove Christmas music and this time of year, both sacred and secular.  I'd celebrate it whether it was "supposed" to be about Jesus or not.  

I like to do the whole thing up:  Advent, St. Nicolas day, Christmas, Epiphany.  I really do believe that it brings glory to God and is an uplifting thing.


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 3, 2009)

No, I don't decorate.
1. I am a minimalist.
2. A Solstice tree? My bible teacher had the nerve to tell me, "I'm going to put up a tree because Jesus died on a tree." Um.... Okay.
3. My praise, worship, and fellowship is sufficient. There are so many other ways to celebrate his birth and giving him glory than by passing the holly.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 3, 2009)

CoilyFields said:


> It seems as though the Christian Holidays were chosen to directly oppose the pagan ones. Let me not say anything that Im not 100 about but I do remember listening to Hank Hannigraph, the Bible Answer Man, a christian apologist on the radio, explain why Christians adopted the tree and wreath etc. If I can find it I will post it.
> 
> But as for me I love the whole Christmas season-nativity, decorations, songs, gifts, hot cocoa, the whole nine yards. But I make sure that Christ is the reason Im celebrating.



Oooo, that would be great,  I like him and I'd be interested in seeing what he has to say.



and to answer OP, yep. I do.  Jesus is my reason for living every single day and I have no issues with celebrating him daily.  Christmas is just a time of year where you get to give and make people happy a lil extra.

I do understand that there are origins of the tree etc, but I also know that when the sign was put above Jesus on the cross saying "Jesus of Nazereth, King of the Jews" it was meant to be sarcastic.   But we all know it is the truth so I celebrate Christmas with Him as the center and the truth.  Whe cross that Jesus died on itself wasn't even meant to edify and glorify him, but we still hang them in churches, and around our necks.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 3, 2009)

I found it Coily!!!!


http://www.equip.org/perspectives/are-christmas-trees-idolatrous-


----------



## Pooks (Dec 4, 2009)

Not wishing to provoke argument/debate or a response.  Just saying - some of us don't hang crucifixes around our necks, or have them in our churches, or have any images/artist's interpretations of Jesus.

We all know there are millions of people of all and no religion to whom Christmas equates to presents, a tree, food and merrymaking.  I think there are alot of Christians like those up-thread who celebrate the time with a true reverence for Christ, but if we look into the Word, his sacrificial death (and whole purpose for coming to the earth - to redeem us) was what was given as a memorial, not his birth, which certainly wasn't on December 25th, but anyways...


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 4, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Not wishing to provoke argument/debate or a response. Just saying - some of us don't hang crucifixes around our necks, or have them in our churches, or have any images/artist's interpretations of Jesus.
> 
> We all know there are millions of people of all and no religion to whom Christmas equates to presents, a tree, food and merrymaking. I think there are alot of Christians like those up-thread who celebrate the time with a true reverence for Christ, but if we look into the Word, his sacrificial death (and whole purpose for coming to the earth - to redeem us) was what was given as a memorial, not his birth, which certainly wasn't on December 25th, but anyways...


 

Thanks, and I do respect your standpoint.  We are all humans and have varying points of view on many things.  The great part is that we are all one body in Christ who are saved through his death and resurrection.


----------



## Pooks (Dec 4, 2009)

^^Absolutely, likewise.  Thank you for receiving my post in the spirit it was intended.


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 4, 2009)

I voted yes. I do decorate the house and celebrate Christmas but, I understand it is _not __biblical_. I do not think it dishonors God like some holidays do. I also do not wait until Christmas, Yom Kippur,or Rosh Hashanah, or any certain day (ie only on the Sabbath) to remember what God has done for me or to remember that I am a Christian etc. I think that many ppl take the Christian name but forget what a 'Christ like lifestyle' involves. I have always taught my kids about the Lord- year round. I strive on being consistent daily in my walk with the Lord. Sometimes I miss the mark but I keep on keeping on. If I were to learn from God that my celebrating Christmas was not pleasing to him I would stop. I try to be receptive and obedient to him in all things- period.


----------



## shinyblackhair (Dec 4, 2009)

I do decorate and celebrate Christmas in the traditional way. It is how I grew up and how I've raised my children thus far. We know it is not the actual day that Christ was born, however, I believe it can be a wholesome holiday in which people can just stop and reflect on our Lord and Savior. It amazes me and touches me that people who may not particularly live a "Christ-like" life the 364 days of the year do truly stop and pay reverence to the Lord on this day...whether it "right" or "wrong" I'm not up to debating, but I just love the fact that in this world that is going horribly downhill, many do still take the time to honour and remember Christ's birth, and just be one with their family.


----------



## tailormade84 (Dec 4, 2009)

i don't find any need to - but if someone wants my help putting up a tree, i will lend them a hand. 

1 Corinthians 6:12 "All things are lawful for me," but not all things are helpful."

as long as my putting up that tree doesn't distract people from seeing the Jesus in me and/or seeking Jesus, im good. 

1 Cor 8:13 
Therefore, if what I eat causes my brother to fall into sin, I will never eat meat again, so that I will not cause him to fall.

and as long as it doesn't cause my brother/sister to fall, i dont see the problem.


----------



## goldielocs (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello,

We don't celebrate it in our home, but we're spending the holidays with my mom who does- to excess... 

4  large trees
2 miniature town scenes
3 hanging Christmas quilts
Numerous embrodered pillows in the den and living room
Table setting on the dining room table with mini decorations at each place setting
a Santa outfit for the dog... I'm getting nauseous thinking about it

I don't even want to think about the excess of gifts that will be under the tree.  Either way, I'm going to see my mom and that will be the best part for me. 

We don't celebrate it because we don't think it's nessesary.  I agree with Diyva's explaination. I do enjoy the spirit of the season, but I don't see the purpose.  Maybe growing up in a home where it was celebrated as described above has something to do with my views.  Either way, enjoy the season however you choose to.


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 5, 2009)

If I still had my own place I would get a tree ok a black tree decorated with pink onarments (lol) or I'll be cheap and draw my tree on paper and thumbtack it to the wall.  But it doesn't matter to me if the tree or decorations go up at all.  I'm still going to honor Christmas by what the true meaning is - the birth of Jesus.  Without him being born it will be another day at the office, and we wouldn't be saved by his blood.  Other than the decorations part, I've become lazy and busy over the years to think about it decorating.


----------



## dicapr (Dec 5, 2009)

I decorate.  I usually do more of a winter theme than a Christmas theme.  I have tons of snowmen that I put out during this time of year.  I have a small table top tree that I also put up.  My parents did the tree thing until I was about 7-8 and then they stopped when they learned of its pagan orgins.  My mom didn't decorate for years, however, now she will decorate with poincettas (sp?) and sleighs.  I like minimal Christmas decorations. I feel that God knows that we need to celebrate.  Look at how many holidays and festivals God gave the children of Isreal.  I believe that Christians also need a time of reflection.  No, Christmas isn't Jesus' birthday.  But it is a time where people stop and let their loved ones know that they care for them and reflect on the past year of their lives.  That is what I use Christmas for.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 5, 2009)

goldielocs said:


> Hello,
> 
> We don't celebrate it in our home, but we're spending the holidays with my mom who does- to excess...
> 
> ...


I see something very warm and special here.  

I see lot's of love.    

Your mom does all of this out of love for you and your family. She's creating an atmosphere of love and the joy of the Season as she see it.   

I may not agree with the extent of her decor, but I so agree with the love she puts into making your holidays a very special and warm one for everyone who comes into her home.   

God bless you and her.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 5, 2009)

Glib Gurl said:


> . . . even though it ain't got nuthin' to do with Jesus?
> 
> When I first learned of the pagan origins of a lot of the decorations and themes Christmas and Easter, I was dismayed. Yet, I still enjoy the decor because I grew up with them . . . I am not opposed to them, but I guess every once in a while I feel some kinda way about it erplexed


I love the warmth and the love of this Season.  I always have and always will.  And I love the decorations, especially those that have lots of snow. 

I love the music, the carols, the hymns, the fun songs as well.  We have it playing now, as I'm typing this post.  O' Holy Night'...

The one thing that my family and I cherish above it all is the love of Jesus who has brought each of us together and keeps us throughout each day of every year.  

Therefore, we have no 'Santas', no sleighs, no elves, nor tiny or maxi reindeer; only Jesus who is truly and will always be the _Real King of Christmas_ and the reason for all seasons and every moment of life that we live.


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Therefore, we have no 'Santas', no sleighs, no elves, nor tiny or maxi reindeer; only Jesus who is truly and will always be the Real King of Christmas and the reason for all seasons and every moment of life that we live. *

I was just about to edit to say this.... Even though we celebrate this holiday an d Easter etc. I do not have Santas, Easter bunnies, etc around just like I don't have images of God (or what men have said he looks like) displayed in my home. No offense to anyone who does. I choose not to.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 7, 2009)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> *Therefore, we have no 'Santas', no sleighs, no elves, nor tiny or maxi reindeer; only Jesus who is truly and will always be the Real King of Christmas and the reason for all seasons and every moment of life that we live.*


 


Prudent1 said:


> I was just about to edit to say this.... Even though we celebrate this holiday an d Easter etc. I do not have Santas, Easter bunnies, etc around
> 
> *just like I don't have images of God (or what men have said he looks like) displayed in my home. *
> 
> No offense to anyone who does. I choose not to.


 
I don't even have a 'Black Jesus' on my wall.    

Something else. . . . .   I don't wear "Jesus' scarfs or Jesus pins.   The Holy Spirit reminded me of something one day when I was proudly sporting my ;Jesus pin.  ---   I was on the bus one day and didn't want anyone sitting next to me.   The Holy Spirit convicted me with this.  "When you wear that pin, watch how you act...'.   

From then on, I chose not to 'sport' the name Jesus on my garments.  Because too many folks are looking for a reason to find fault with those who do.   I have a few Jesus T-Shirts that I wear from time to time, but that experience with the Jesus pin, _*'stuck' *_with me.    (Pin Pun was definitely intentional   ) ---   Because, I still don't want anyone sitting next to me on the train, plane, or shuttle buses.   

Blessings Angel... :Rose:


----------



## Ramya (Dec 7, 2009)

Is anyone else uncomfortable when people make a huge deal out of "Christ was given to us on Christmas and He's the reason for the season." I mean I get what they are trying to say but it's not entirely true. Yesterday in church a guest minister went on and on about Jesus and Christmas and then requested that we all say "Merry Christmas" to one another. I was really uncomfortable saying that when I know the truth.


----------



## Pooks (Dec 7, 2009)

^^That would be the point where I hold my peace Ramya, if I don't believe in it, I sure won't be saying it.  Everybody who says Merry Christmas instead of a reciprocal greeting  gets a 'why I don't celebrate Christmas' explanation, I'm sorry 

ETA: No, actually I am not sorry, LOL


----------



## Ramya (Dec 7, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> ^^That would be the point where I hold my peace Ramya, if I don't believe in it, I sure won't be saying it.  Everybody who says Merry Christmas instead of a reciprocal greeting  gets a 'why I don't celebrate Christmas' explanation, I'm sorry
> 
> ETA: No, actually I am not sorry, LOL



yeh I didn't repeat what he asked us to. I just smiled at the lady next to me. I mean with a ridiculous grin on my face. I've been invited to "Happy Birthday Jesus" parties and I've declined but I'm not trying to hurt anybody's feelings. I just can't do it.


----------



## septemberbaby (Dec 7, 2009)

No, from what I've learned Christmas/decorations/celebrations/etc.: 

a) it is not scriptural 
b) it's origin has nothing to do with God or Christ 





​


----------



## divya (Dec 7, 2009)

Ramya said:


> Is anyone else uncomfortable when people make a huge deal out of "Christ was given to us on Christmas and He's the reason for the season." I mean I get what they are trying to say but it's not entirely true. Yesterday in church a guest minister went on and on about Jesus and Christmas and then requested that we all say "Merry Christmas" to one another. I was really uncomfortable saying that when I know the truth.



Good points. I believe that as Christians, we ought to be honest about the origins. Nowhere and no one is perfect but the combination of pagan with things holy causes issues. I believe we ought to teach the real origins of Christmas, not simply try to dress it up as something entirely different. Jesus is not the reason behind this season, but it is a mixture of beliefs in solstice holiday with Christianity that brought about Christmas as we know it today. I also believe that refraining from much of the activities like decorating Christmas trees, mass gift giving etc. can provide witnessing opportunities. 

I personally don't mind saying Merry Christmas, but then I am also the person that doesn't mind saying Happy Divali or Happy Eid. I give people well wishes on their religious holidays. That's a cultural thing for me though...


----------



## divya (Dec 7, 2009)

Ramya said:


> yeh I didn't repeat what he asked us to. I just smiled at the lady next to me. I mean with a ridiculous grin on my face. I've been invited to "Happy Birthday Jesus" parties and I've declined but I'm not trying to hurt anybody's feelings. I just can't do it.



That's the best way to do things. It was good that you smiled at her, while not adhering.  Same why with nicely declining without being insulting. That makes people more apt to ask why and give you an opportunity to share.

Also, I personally don't think that pastor should instruct people to say Merry Christmas simply because people have differing stances on the matter.


----------



## Pooks (Dec 7, 2009)

divya said:


> Good points. *I believe that as Christians, we ought to be honest about the origins. Nowhere and no one is perfect but the combination of pagan with things holy causes issues. I believe we ought to teach the real origins of Christmas, not simply try to dress it up as something entirely different. Jesus is not the reason behind this season, but it is a mixture of beliefs in solstice holiday with Christianity that brought about Christmas as we know it today. I also believe that refraining from much of the activities like decorating Christmas trees, mass gift giving etc. can provide witnessing opportunities. *
> 
> I personally don't mind saying Merry Christmas, but then I am also the person that doesn't mind saying Happy Divali or Happy Eid. I give people well wishes on their religious holidays. That's a cultural thing for me though...


 
In total agreement with the bolded


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 7, 2009)

Jesus is INDEED the reason for this season.   Christmas means just that, 'the 'Mass' of Christ.   Mass meaning a Holy Ceremony.   

Granted, the world has it's spin on santa and his elves and reindeer; however, this doesn't apply to Christians who honor a day to celebrate the birth of our Lord Jesus Christ, which is indeed Biblical... the celebration, literally the honoring of His birth and the giving of gifts unto Him in regards to it.  

_Now when Jesus was born in Bethlehem of Judaea in the days of Herod the king, behold, there came wise men from the east to Jerusalem, 
_
_ Saying, Where is he that is born King of the Jews? for we have seen his star in the east, and are come to worship him. 
_
_......  and, lo, the star, which they saw in the east, went before them, till it came and stood over where the young child was. 
_
_When they saw the star, they rejoiced with exceeding great joy. 
_
_And when they were come into the house, they saw the young child with Mary his mother, and fell down, and worshipped him: and when they had opened their treasures, they presented unto him gifts; gold, and frankincense and myrrh...     ---- (Matthew 2:1-2--9-11)
_
Even the Angels in Heaven celebrate His birth....

_6 And so it was, that, while they were there, the days were accomplished that she should be delivered. 
7 And she brought forth her firstborn son, and wrapped him in swaddling clothes, and laid him in a manger; because there was no room for them in the inn. 
8 And there were in the same country shepherds abiding in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night. 
9 And, lo, the angel of the Lord came upon them, and the glory of the Lord shone round about them: and they were sore afraid. 
10 And the angel said unto them, Fear not: for, behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people. 
11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord. 
12 And this shall be a sign unto you; Ye shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, lying in a manger. 
13 And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God, and saying, 
14 Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men. 
15 And it came to pass, as the angels were gone away from them into heaven, the shepherds said one to another, Let us now go even unto Bethlehem, and see this thing which is come to pass, which the Lord hath made known unto us. 
16 And they came with haste, and found Mary, and Joseph, and the babe lying in a manger. 
17 And when they had seen it, they made known abroad the saying which was told them concerning this child. 
18 And all they that heard it wondered at those things which were told them by the shepherds. 
19 But Mary kept all these things, and pondered them in her heart. 
20 And the shepherds returned, glorifying and praising God for all the things that they had heard and seen, as it was told unto them. 
_
_----- Luke 2:6-20_
_ 
_ Just because the 'world' is celebrating santa, doesn't apply to Christians who humbly celebrate the birth of Jesus as others did in the Bible.   There is a major difference.   The first Christmas, the Mass of Christ, a sincere worhip unto Him upon His birth, did indeed occur First in the Bible.  

Today, Christmas is the One holiday when all of the world takes notice and gives honour to those who celebrate Jesus Christ.   Even wars have been known to 'cease fire' in honour of the meaning of this day.   It's not associated in the least in a pagan theology.   The focus is upon the birth of Christ Jesus.   And this is from countries who have *other *faiths who send their respectful greetings to honour ours.    

*NOW.... I'm fully aware* that His actual birth did not occur on December 25; it was actually in September when He was born, closer to Yum Kippor which indeed makes more sense.   

*I'm also fully aware that a Christmas tree has nothing to do with the Mass of Christ.* 

*But I'm aware of something else.*    That perhaps I need to keep some Pepto Bismol tabs in my purse for those who find it so _uncomfortable _to turn to their neighbor in Church and greet them in the love of what the birth of Jesus is about, which is in scripture... 

_Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men._   ---  Luke 2:14

I mean really.... is it truly that painful to speak the truth about the birth of Christ?   His birth is worth celebrating.   

Merry Christmas means, I wish upon you the joy of this Season which celebrates the Reason of the Gift of God coming to earth to live among us in the form of man, to take away the sins of the world.    

Merry Christmas and I truly mean it with the love intended by God's Gift of His only begotten Son, given unto us, the greatest Gift of all.  

Thank You Jesus for being born...so that we should live.


----------



## Ramya (Dec 7, 2009)

> But I'm aware of something else. That perhaps I need to keep some Pepto Bismol tabs in my purse for those who find it so uncomfortable to turn to their neighbor in Church and greet them in the love of what the birth of Jesus is about, which is in scripture...



Shimmie what you posted and what HE said are two entirely different things. Yes during and after his sermon I felt very uncomfortable in my spirit. And that's not something Pepto Bismol would have helped. Some people are just wrong and do not understand the full origin of Christmas. What he said and what is recorded in scripture and in history were conflicting. I greeted my neighbors as I would greet anyone else... with a smile and a hello. I don't have to say anything I do not feel comfortable saying.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 7, 2009)

if I may, can I ask this question.  Aren't there other things that we do as Christians that are pagan in their origins but that we have begun to use as an occasion to praise God and give him Glory?

How many of us Christian women walk around with our heads covered?  Only wear skirts?  Preach and teach _in front of_ the church?  Have divorced?  Committed adultery?  Stolen?  Coveted other peoples stuff?

I believe that the spirit in which we do things plays more of an impact than the act itself.  This is just my opinion though.  I feel that if we are doing things with the Holy Spirit in mind and with his guidance, then we will remain on the righteous path.

I think about Jesus during this season and I can't imagine that if He were to walk into my home at Christmas that he would condemn me or anyone for making my kids happy and at the same time reminding them of who he is and though it isn't his EXACT birthdate, celebrating his birth for our sakes.  


sidenote(does anyone really know the actual birth date of Jesus? )  If I were sent away from my parents as a child to a foster home or adopted, but no one knew my exact birthday, I would really enjoy being celebrated and not just overlooked.  That's just me though.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 7, 2009)

Just wanted to share...

*The Star: A heavenly sign of prophecy fulfilled long, long ago- The shining hope of mankind.

The Color Red: The first color of Christmas, symbolizing the Savior's sacrifice for all.

The Fir Tree: Evergreen- the second color of Christmas shows everlasting light and life. The needles point up to heaven.

The Bell: Rings out to guide lost sheep back to the fold, signifying that all are precious in His eyes.

The Candle: A mirror of starlight, reflecting our thanks for the star of Bethlehem.

The Gift Bow: Tied as we should all be tied together in bonds of goodwill forever.

The Candy Cane: Represents the shape of the shepherd's crook, used to bring lost lambs back to the fold.

The Wreath: A symbol of the never ending eternal value of love… having no end*.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 7, 2009)

HeChangedMyName said:


> if I may, can I ask this question. Aren't there other things that we do as Christians that are pagan in their origins but that we have begun to use as an occasion to praise God and give him Glory?
> 
> How many of us Christian women walk around with our heads covered? Only wear skirts? Preach and teach _in front of_ the church? Have divorced? Committed adultery? Stolen? Coveted other peoples stuff?
> 
> ...


Wow!  All I can say is what a nice message.   

God says we are to teach our children about Him.   This most definitely includes the birth of Jesus and to celebrate Him for the Gift of Life that God has given unto us.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 7, 2009)

Ramya said:


> Shimmie what you posted and what HE said are two entirely different things. Yes during and after his sermon I felt very uncomfortable in my spirit. And that's not something Pepto Bismol would have helped. Some people are just wrong and do not understand the full origin of Christmas. What he said and what is recorded in scripture and in history were conflicting.
> 
> *I greeted my neighbors as I would greet anyone else... with a smile and a hello. I don't have to say anything I do not feel comfortable saying.   *


 
I'm sorry for misunderstanding your post when I read this.     

_


			
				Ramya said:
			
		


			..... yeh I didn't repeat what he asked us to.  I just smiled at the lady next to me.  *I mean with a ridiculous grin on my face. **.*

Click to expand...

_ 







He asked everyone to greet each other with "Merry Christmas" ... 

How dispicable of him....


----------



## Pooks (Dec 7, 2009)

HeChangedMyName said:


> if I may, can I ask this question. Aren't there other things that we do as Christians that are pagan in their origins but that we have begun to use as an occasion to praise God and give him Glory?
> 
> I can't speak for a group so large and differing in beliefs as all Christians, so for *me:*
> 
> ...


 
As for stealing and coveting other people's things, maybe before coming into personal relationship with Christ, but now?    These are ofcourse things that we continue to mortify our flesh to avoid doing.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 7, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Just wanted to share...
> 
> *The Star: A heavenly sign of prophecy fulfilled long, long ago- The shining hope of mankind.*
> 
> ...


 
Thank you.... This is a beautiful message.   :Rose:


----------



## Pooks (Dec 7, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Jesus is INDEED the reason for this season. Christmas means just that, 'the 'Mass' of Christ. Mass meaning a Holy Ceremony.
> 
> Granted, the world has it's spin on santa and his elves and reindeer; however, this doesn't apply to Christians who honor a day to celebrate the birth of our Lord Jesus Christ, which is indeed Biblical... the celebration, literally the honoring of His birth and the giving of gifts unto Him in regards to it.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Jesus for fulfilling your Father's will over even your own in your *death*, that we could live. 

Just one of many sites that will give further information on the pagan origins of Christmas celebrations for anyone who wishes to see it: http://www.zenzibar.com/articles/christmas.asp


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 7, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Originally Posted by *HeChangedMyName*
> 
> 
> _if I may, can I ask this question. Aren't there other things that we do as Christians that are pagan in their origins but that we have begun to use as an occasion to praise God and give him Glory?
> ...


 

Thanks for your response.  You are probably one of a handful of Christians who abide by all the laws of the Word. 

I'll answer the questioons from my experience

I don't wear hats and only wear my  head covered when I sleep.
I love pants.  I like skirts but it's strickly for the cuteness of them.
I haven't had the opportunity to teach in front of the church yet, but I would love it.
I've never been married, but do have kids 
I have stolen things that didn't belong to  me
I regularly covet the long tresses of some of the finest heads of hair on this site in particular.


But I do thank God for his grace and his mercy.  Lord knows, I'd be going to hell without his Grace.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 7, 2009)

ok, let me get back on topic.  Biblically speaking, what happens to a person who celebrates Christmas as the season for the Birth of Christ?


----------



## Pooks (Dec 7, 2009)

HeChangedMyName said:


> Thanks for your response. You are probably one of a handful of Christians who abide by all the laws of the Word.
> 
> I'll answer the questioons from my experience
> 
> ...


 
As do I my dear, and without God's grace I sure would be headed for hell.  I am by no means perfect, and to be clear, don't consider myself better than anyone on this board because of any of my beliefs.


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 7, 2009)

HeChangedMyName said:


> Thanks for your response. You are probably one of a handful of Christians who abide by all the laws of the Word.
> 
> I'll answer the questioons from my experience
> 
> ...


 

I'll answer also from my experiences.

I dont wear hats to church unless it's really cold but I remove my hat.  
I have been wearing pants to church since 2001.  I really don't have many skirts but it's something I'm thinking about doing.
I'm very shy so I know I'll probably not go before the church to read or teach.  
Never been married.
I have stole. As a non believer and as a Christian.
I didn't know the guy was married but I did continue to see him after the fact but the Holy Spirit convicted my heart so yes in a way I did commit adultury.  (There was no intercourse)
I don't really get jealous or covet stuff but I admire things and people but it's not me to get covet or jealous.


----------



## divya (Dec 7, 2009)

HeChangedMyName said:


> if I may, can I ask this question.  Aren't there other things that we do as Christians that are pagan in their origins but that we have begun to use as an occasion to praise God and give him Glory?
> 
> How many of us Christian women walk around with our heads covered?  Only wear skirts?  Preach and teach _in front of_ the church?  Have divorced?  Committed adultery?  Stolen?  Coveted other peoples stuff?
> 
> ...



Well, this issue is one of conviction. That being said, I do see separate issues in your post. We all have sinned and do sin, and therefore, repent and ask for God's forgiveness. With the issue being discussed though, some people are concerned with making aspects of with paganism a regular practice in their Christian walk. Please feel don't that anyone condemning you or anyone else for celebrating Christmas at all. But I do believe that discussion of these issues is a good thing. We have a range of views within this thread, but most importantly, we are seeking to honor God in our actions.


----------



## divya (Dec 7, 2009)

HeChangedMyName said:


> ok, let me get back on topic.  Biblically speaking, what happens to a person who celebrates Christmas as the season for the Birth of Christ?



I don't understand this question...can you clarify?


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 7, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Thank you Jesus for fulfilling your Father's will over even your own in your *death*, that we could live.
> 
> Just one of many sites that will give further information on the pagan origins of Christmas celebrations for anyone who wishes to see it: http://www.zenzibar.com/articles/christmas.asp


 
Thanks....    I respect your feelings and beliefs of times past. 

However none of that applies to the true meaning of Christmas that I have in my heart, nor for millions of other Christians who celebrate His birth.   

http://www.jesusisthegift.com/ideas/video.asp


----------



## divya (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow @ the differences between the website and the video.


----------



## Ramya (Dec 7, 2009)

So I can't watch the video but I did read the site and all I can do is smh



> You are influenced by your surroundings, so make your home an inspiration! At this time of year, you will most likely have many visitors — family, friends, co-workers, neighbors, and others. Christ-centered decorations are a remarkable tool to share His love for all of them. Transform your home to build the faith of your family, witness to others, and celebrate the gift of Jesus!



I get the zeal and yes we are influenced by the world but I thought we were not to conform to the world. I feel some kind of way about "replacement" activities. Kind of like how on halloween some churches let kids dress up as biblical characters and pass out candy. I mean it's one thing if the holiday was always Christian but it has been proven countless times that it does not have Christian roots. Some things we just can't do and we need to stop trying to find a compromise. It is compromising when we rename stuff in order to participate. Ultimately it's the same celebration dressed up in a pretty new package. No thanks.

ETA: 



> A child once asked, “If Christmas is Jesus’ birthday, why do we get all the gifts?”



Exactly. I mean my friends and family don't get gifts on my birthday either.


----------



## Pooks (Dec 7, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks....  I respect your feelings and beliefs of times past.
> 
> However *none of that applies to the true meaning of Christmas that I have in my heart, nor for millions of other Christians who celebrate His birth.*


 

@ the bolded, exactly as I said in an earlier post, that I believe many Christians do celebrate this time of year with a true reverence for Christ. 

That still doesn't change the fact that Christmas is a celebration that comes from intermingling of pagan rituals/season change observance with Christianity, so I do not celebrate it. 

The last supper Jesus had with his disciples was what was given to us as a memorial, by the Christ himself. There is no instruction or implied instruction that we are to observe Christ's birth, in fact there are biblical references that warn against adulterating the sacred with holy things, but again, I respect your choice to celebrate Christmas. Just responding to the thread as it is also your right to do.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 7, 2009)

divya said:


> Wow @ the differences between the website and the video.


 


Ramya said:


> So I can't watch the video but I did read the site and all I can do is smh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
SYH (smack your head) a little lighter.  The three of you missed the message on all points.    

Decorations: 

For those who 'chose' to decorate, instead of decorating homes in the tradition of the world (i.e. santa, reindeer, etc.), use decor which expresses Jesus as the Gift.   That's the complete opposite of the World's decorum.  

As for the Little Boy who asked about the gifts:  The answer was to "Give Christmas Back'

http://www.jesusisthegift.com/ideas/why_give.asp

_A child once asked, “If Christmas is Jesus’ birthday, why do we get all the gifts?” In the midst of the busyness of the season, many of us may have asked ourselves the same question. Are all the presents we receive and the gifts we exchange really a reflection of God?_

_For God so loved the world that He gave… When we read those words, then it becomes clear that giving truly is at the heart of the reason we celebrate. Giving reflects God’s character and expresses His heart._

_But sometimes the true meaning does get lost. That’s why we’re inviting you to be a part of the “Share and Care” Christmas challenge. When we share with those around us through giving unselfishly, we are an example of what God did for us when He sent Jesus. When we use giving to express our hearts, we show the world once again that love is the reason for Christmas._

_We can give a simple present. We can give a moment of our time. We can give a small kindness or a great sacrifice. What matters is not the size of the gift, but the meaning behind it. All gifts are ultimately a reflection of Jesus, who is The Gift._

_God loved. God gave. God made a difference. We can too._

________________________

Like it or not, agree or not, there are hearts of Christians who chose to give Christmas 'back'.  Giving of their hearts and time to others who have far less and to those who need to know that they are loved just as much as anyone else.  

There are Christians who give of themselves unselfishly, who instead of spending this season for themselves, they 'Give' it to others to be blessed and to enjoy the joy of the season and what it means.   

Is this a Gift unto the Lord?  Indeed it is.  For Jesus said it himself, 

_" For I was an hungred, and ye gave me meat: I was thirsty, and ye gave me drink: I was a stranger, and ye took me in: 
_
_ Naked, and ye clothed me: I was sick, and ye visited me: I was in prison, and ye came *UNTO ME*. 
_
_Then shall the righteous answer him, saying, Lord, when saw we thee an hungred, and fed thee? or thirsty, and gave thee drink? 
_
_When saw we thee a stranger, and took thee in? or naked, and clothed thee? 
_
_Or when saw we thee sick, or in prison, and came unto thee? 
_
_And the King shall answer and say unto them, Verily I say unto you, _

_Inasmuch as ye have done it unto one of the least of these my brethren, ye have done it *UNTO ME*.   ------- Matthew 25:35-40_

In your quest for 'holiness', you missed it.   You missed what the message was conveying.    Each day that we live upon this earth, we are to give unto others, whatever it is we can.  And at Christmas, it should especially not be ignored, for we are to give unto those who need so dearly to be included in the celebration of the birth of Jesus. 

It is a wonderful opportunity to witness the love of God and how and why He came to save the world from dying in it's sin.   For at this time, eveyone is 'listening' and all around them, they hear the praises of Jesus. 

God forbid that we become so holy and righteous, that we turn away from giving to a person or a family in need, because it's Christmas and it would be considered 'pagan' to take part in giving a gift of clothing, food, or love to someone because it happened to be during Winter Soltice which the pagan's celebrated.     It is as the Scribes and Pharisees, who thought it unrighteous to 'heal' those in need on the Sabbath.  Yet, Jesus, turned away from them.... not. 

You may not be aware of it, but you are taking part in burning down the bridges leading into the hearts of those who do not know the true meaning of God's Love for them.    

Believe it or not, you're taking part in the biggest paganistic practice of all.   Silencing the Good News that Jesus Christ the Son of God is born, died and risen.   *It's the Divine order of Salvation* and the order of prophesy.   *That a Son would be born of a Virgin.*   Without His birth, there'd surely be no Ressurrection.    

Now you can dispute it all you want, but the facts are not changing.  There is no Resurrection without His Birth.  In all of it's totality, that's God's Plan of Salvation for us.  And unto Him, we give Him the glory, the honour and the praise for it, forever and ever.... Amen.  :Rose:
_
_
Each of you are a trip....  

If you truly want to avoid paganism, than you have to stop taking care of your hair.  And dont fall back on the scripture that a woman's hair is her crown.      Same principle with your arguments regarding Christmas. 

If you're really serious about steering away from pagan practices, then from this point on. you have discontinue the care of your hair; taking baths, perfuming your skin, and a few other things women do , which origins were/are paganistic.    This is how they prepared themselves to worship the sun and other rituals.   

So ummmmmm    

I'm just sayin'   


Anyhooo, whether we agree or not, I still love you ladies and I'm just yanking your chains.  I'm messin' with you.     But, you see, it's more than Christmas, the pagans did and still do a lot of things that we 'all' do now.  

So.... we're not so holy after all.  

 That's why we have Jesus who came to save the lost where each of us used to be. .


----------



## Ramya (Dec 7, 2009)

You can give all year (and i do). Christmas has nothing to do with my service and giving. I personally don't care whether you celebrate or not. I just know what Ramya is going to do. If that makes me a trip then I'll be that just for you.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 7, 2009)

Ramya said:


> You can give all year (and i do). Christmas has nothing to do with my service and giving. I personally don't care whether you celebrate or not. I just know what Ramya is going to do. If that makes me a trip then I'll be that just for you.


 
I mentioned giving all year in my post.   

Do this...


----------



## Ramya (Dec 7, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I mentioned giving all year in my post.
> 
> Do this...



I read your entire post the first time. I'm not stealing your tree so why does it bother you so much that I don't celebrate Christmas the way that you do? You seem to be a bit agitated.


----------



## Pooks (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh dear, I notice a pattern here... Nobody missed your points Shimmie, I'm going to bed now, will address your last post tomorrow.


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 7, 2009)

Ramya said:


> You can give all year (and i do). *Christmas has nothing to do with my service and giving.* I personally don't care whether you celebrate or not. I just know what Ramya is going to do. If that makes me a trip then I'll be that just for you.


 
I totally agree w/the bolded part.  I explained this to someone at my job who seemed upset that I didn't want to do Secret Santa.  I give things to people all year long Christ is in my heart and I am constantly giving.  I particularly enjoy giving people things when it is least expected.  For some reason people think that makes u a grinch, oh well I say.  Any of my  friends would tell you that I would and have given my very last.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 7, 2009)

divya said:


> Well, *this issue is one of conviction*. That being said, I do see separate issues in your post. We all have sinned and do sin, and therefore, repent and ask for God's forgiveness. With the issue being discussed though, some people are concerned with making aspects of with paganism a regular practice in their Christian walk. Please feel don't that anyone condemning you or anyone else for celebrating Christmas at all. But I do believe that discussion of these issues is a good thing. We have a range of views within this thread, but most importantly, we are seeking to honor God in our actions.




ITA.  Yippeee.  I love when we agree.  

I don't know how God works and will never fully understand, but some people get convicted on certain things wereas other  people don't  and I am glad that God has allowed me to celebrate it without feeling convicted or without feeling that anything is wrong with it.  I love the season and this time of year I love giving, and I do it all year long, but at Christmas it is just a different feeling.  my yearlong giving is usually out of obedience and urging of the Holy Spirit.  At Christmas, I give because I just want to do it.

As for you ladies who don't celebrate it because of it's pagan roots, were you convicted about it, or did you just make the conscious choice to stop celebrating it or never start celebrating, based upon your knowledge of the facts of it's roots?



divya said:


> I don't understand this question...can you clarify?




I just wonder if there is some scripture or punishment or something attached to celebrating Christmas.  I'm searching for full Biblical truth in this.  I know some issues within our faith boil down to technicalities and traditions and aren't always scriptural in nature.



Shimmie said:


> SYH (smack your head) a little lighter.  The three of you missed the message on all points.
> 
> Decorations:
> 
> ...




ineresting at the bolded.  I hadn't thought of that one.  and our precious eye make-up that we ladies love.  our come hither lips, lol.  gurllll, i guess we'd have to walk around in burlap and wool head to toe.  Thank you Jesus from freeing me.  Hallelujiah.  Praise God! for what the devil meant for evil, God can use for good.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 7, 2009)

Ramya said:


> I read your entire post the first time. I'm not stealing your tree so why does it bother you so much that I don't celebrate Christmas the way that you do? You seem to be a bit agitated.


 
Ramya... what are you talking about?  Don't be silly.   Why would I  worry about you or anyone 'stealing' a tree?   You're not making sense.    

Agitated.  No.   Actually, my family and I have been here 'wondering' at the irony of some of the posts.  :scratchch:  On one hand, *some (not all)* shun Christmas and then practice loa or other paganisms; or take up for lifestyles or support campaigns against the order of God.    

Anyway... enough said.  More than enough.


----------



## goldielocs (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi HeChangedMyName,

I'm going to reply to a question you posted.

"As for you ladies who don't celebrate it because of it's pagan roots, were you convicted about it, or did you just make the conscious choice to stop celebrating it or never start celebrating, based upon your knowledge of the facts of it's roots?"

I had no problem with celebrating it until the year I turned 22 and read up on the history of Easter. From that reading, I started researching other holidays and then Christmas fell on my radar.  I was so hurt when I found out it's pagan roots I almost cried. I literally was very upset for about a week. It hurt because I loved the Christmases I grew up with. I felt horrible about celebrating a pagan holiday that has been celebrated 2 thousand years before Christ was born that present day people claimed to be all about Christ. I felt that I'd been lied to by so many people I'd trusted. 

From that day on, I repented and put it behind me. My immediate family celebrates OT holidays and that's it. I don't fault others for celebrating whatever they choose, but I won't allow it in my home. Like I posted earlier, I'm going home to be with my family this year who celebrates it to the extreme. Yes, the decorations irritate me, but I love my family so I'll be there. They know my feelings about it and we respect each other's views.  When they visit me, we have the huge dinner and laughs at family photos, but there's no Christmas involved.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 7, 2009)

HeChangedMyName said:


> ITA. Yippeee. I love when we agree.
> 
> *Praise God...  *
> 
> ...


 
I was yanking chains with that comment.  

Although pagans did /do eat, cook, drink water, dress, groom themselves and prepared these as offerings unto their sun god.   

Yet do we as Christians do the same, when we eat, drink, cook, groom and dress?    Of course not.   What we do, we do unto the glory of God and nothing less.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 8, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Oh dear, I notice a pattern here... Nobody missed your points Shimmie, I'm going to bed now, will address your last post tomorrow.


 
No need to address it.  You've made your point clear as I've done also.  

This topic comes up every season; it's not changing, with that said I wish you and your loved ones well.  :Rose:


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 8, 2009)

God laid this scripture on my heart

1 Corinthians 10:33
Even as I please all men in all things, not seeking mine own profit, but the profit of many, that they may be saved.


I say that if you don't choose to celebrate Christmas but that gets someone saved then that's great.  1 for Team Jesus.

If you do celebrate Christmas and it gets someone saved, then that's great 2.  Team Jesus:2  World 0.

God knows what he is doing and everyone can't and wont come to salvation along the same path.  God is creating ways for ALL mankind to come to him.


----------



## divya (Dec 8, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> SYH (smack your head) a little lighter.  The three of you missed the message on all points.
> 
> Decorations:
> 
> ...



I encourage you to reread our posts on the issue. It seems like you have misunderstood the points within our posts. We all understand what the preacher was saying in the video but simply disagree with the presentation of the issues etc. As stated before, I believe that all the origins of Christmas should be revealed so that each individual may make a sound decision on the issue. The video seem to gloss over important details, which is my reason for noting the difference between the website and the video. 

I applaud those who serve others during the season. If you read my initial post, I agree with that approach. Even though I do not regard Christmas as a Biblical holiday, I do believe it is important to use the spirit of the season to demonstrate Christ's love at a time where so many are receptive. Not one individual here has ever stated that the pagan origins of Christmas keep them from reaching out to others. That is something that certainly should be done year-round.

Thus, where you get the idea that people are "_are taking part in burning down the bridges leading into the hearts of those who do not know the true meaning of God's Love for them_," I do not know. In addition, you claim that the by not celebrating Christmas, that people are "silencing the Good News that Jesus Christ the Son of God is born, died and risen." That is a highly dangerous road to walk down. Is the only way to share Christ in December by putting up a tree, lights and a wreath? Is it being assumed that those who do not regard Christmas do not share the light of Jesus Christ's birth, death and resurrection? What about Easter? Does the same assumption apply to those who are convicted differently? 

As far being holy and righteous, God tell us "Be ye holy, for I am holy" 1 Peter 1:16. The Scriptures tell us that those who "thirst after righteousness" are blessed. Matt. 5:6.  I like to believe the ladies here are striving to do that, despite of where they come out on the issue of Christmas...or Easter. 

Regarding hygiene and health being pagan, it is your choice to believe that. However, as a Christian who regards the Old Testament, I believe  that God is concerned with our health, hygiene and presentation. That some pagans have those practices as well doesn't change that. God is the same yesterday, today and forever.

Ultimately, if "we aren't so holy after all," the Scriptures give us guidance on the matter. May we walk in it and strive for God's expectation of holiness. 

May you have a blessed Christmas season!


----------



## divya (Dec 8, 2009)

HeChangedMyName said:


> ITA.  Yippeee.  I love when we agree.
> 
> I don't know how God works and will never fully understand, but some people get convicted on certain things wereas other  people don't  and I am glad that God has allowed me to celebrate it without feeling convicted or without feeling that anything is wrong with it.  I love the season and this time of year I love giving, and I do it all year long, but at Christmas it is just a different feeling.  my yearlong giving is usually out of obedience and urging of the Holy Spirit.  At Christmas, I give because I just want to do it.
> 
> As for you ladies who don't celebrate it because of it's pagan roots, were you convicted about it, or did you just make the conscious choice to stop celebrating it or never start celebrating, based upon your knowledge of the facts of it's roots?



Yes, God is amazing in that He works with us individually. I also love the giving spirit that accompanies the season!  

Well, let my clarify my stance because my selection in the poll is actually _other_. I don't recognize Christmas as a Scriptural holiday nor one of fully Christian origin. That being said, I was taught the complete origins of Christmas and as an adult living in my own place, I don't put up a tree, wreaths and holly, which were initially inquired about in the thread. That being said there are beautiful aspects of the season, and I do recognize that so many eyes are turn to Christ at this time. I will join others in the recognition of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, in service and song. I hope to serve food at a shelter this Christmas with some friends. 

As I said in my initial post, I do my best to keep everything in perspective. I understand that some people may recognize Christmas less or more than myself. It does not upset me either way. My fellow Christians love God and are seeking, just as I am. 




> I just wonder if there is some scripture or punishment or something attached to celebrating Christmas.  I'm searching for full Biblical truth in this.  I know some issues within our faith boil down to technicalities and traditions and aren't always scriptural in nature.



My focus is a little different. My personal belief is that the remaining practices for us are keeping the Sabbath holy, the Lord's Supper (which Pookiwah shared), and baptism. Christmas is not included. 

In addition, I tend look at Christmas in light overall themes within the Scriptures.  The Scriptures teach being set apart and holy. God did not support the mixing of holiness with pagan practice. Being that we all are searching to please Him, there will be varying perspectives on the ideas of Christmas and the extent of involvement. This is where I am on the issue today...just want to please my Master.


----------



## Pooks (Dec 8, 2009)

HeChangedMyName said:


> As for you ladies who don't celebrate it because of it's pagan roots, were you convicted about it, or did you just make the conscious choice to stop celebrating it or never start celebrating, based upon your knowledge of the facts of it's roots?
> 
> I have never celebrated it, based on my knowledge of the *facts *of its *roots*.


 


Shimmie said:


> This topic comes up every season; it's not changing, with that said I wish you and your loved ones well.


 
*I wish and yours well also Shimmie, many blessings to you throughout this season and all year through. *

*Again I didn’t miss anything, over and over I have said that there are many Christians who observe the time by ministering to the needs of others, and spending valuable time with family.  I wasn’t here to participate in the previous threads, and hey, we’re all free to post our thoughts/beliefs over and over as we wish, no one is being forced to read or respond so…*





			
				Shimmie said:
			
		

> In your quest for 'holiness', you missed it. You missed what the message was conveying. Each day that we live upon this earth, we are to give unto others, whatever it is we can. And at Christmas, it should especially not be ignored, for we are to give unto those who need so dearly to be included in the celebration of the birth of Jesus.





			
				Shimmie said:
			
		

> God forbid that we become so holy and righteous, that we turn away from giving to a person or a family in need, *Indeed, God forbid* because it's Christmas and it would be considered 'pagan' to take part in giving a gift of clothing, food, or love to someone because it happened to be during Winter Soltice which the pagan's celebrated. *I would not dispute feeding the hungry, giving to the poor at any time of the year as this is described as ‘true religion’ in Scripture, hence why I do it year round *It is as the Scribes and Pharisees, who thought it unrighteous to 'heal' those in need on the Sabbath. Yet, Jesus, turned away from them.... not. *It is nothing of the sort, but okay *shrugs**
> 
> You may not be aware of it, but you are taking part in burning down the bridges leading into the hearts of those who do not know the true meaning of God's Love for them. *You have got to be kidding me *
> 
> ...


 
*And on the final underlined note, I absolutely, wholeheartedly agree with you.*


----------



## Pooks (Dec 8, 2009)

As I may have helped take the thread off-topic, just reposting the original question posed:



Glib Gurl said:


> Hey Christians - Do you put up a tree, wreaths, holly, etceven though it ain't got nuthin' to do with Jesus?
> 
> When I first learned of the pagan origins of a lot of the decorations and themes Christmas and Easter, I was dismayed. Yet, I still enjoy the decor because I grew up with them . . . I am not opposed to them, but I guess every once in a while I feel some kinda way about it erplexed


----------



## Ramya (Dec 8, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Ramya... what are you talking about?  Don't be silly.   Why would I  worry about you or anyone 'stealing' a tree?   You're not making sense.
> 
> Agitated.  No.   Actually, my family and I have been here 'wondering' at the irony of some of the posts.  :scratchch:  On one hand, *some (not all)* shun Christmas and then practice loa or other paganisms; or take up for lifestyles or support campaigns against the order of God.
> 
> Anyway... enough said.  More than enough.



Actually no, be specific. If I'm wrong I am more than happy to receive information that will enlighten me. I'd rather do what is right than continue to do wrong. I personally have a conviction about Christmas just like I have convictions about certain music, movies, events. Though I may sin (as we all do) it doesn't change my convictions about Christmas which is the topic at hand.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 8, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> SYH (smack your head) a little lighter. The three of you missed the message on all points.
> 
> Decorations:
> 
> ...


 
Beautifully Stated. And that's the reason why I GIVE and will continue to GIVE.

~God Bless


----------



## divya (Dec 8, 2009)

Ramya said:


> Actually no, be specific. *If I'm wrong I am more than happy to receive information that will enlighten me. I'd rather do what is right than continue to do wrong.* I personally have a conviction about Christmas just like I have convictions about certain music, movies, events. Though I may sin (as we all do) it doesn't change my convictions about Christmas which is the topic at hand.



Amen! That is the sincere seeking of truth that God is looking for... 

*Revelation 14:12* - _Here is the patience of the saints: here are they that keep the commandments of God, and the faith of Jesus_

*Isaiah 30:21 *-  _And thine ears shall hear a word behind thee, saying, This is the way, walk ye in it, when ye turn to the right hand, and when ye turn to the left_


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 24, 2009)

I do not celebrate Christmas anymore because of the horrible history behind it and its phony, commercial present. Christians choose to be ignorant, or have seared their conscience against the truth, trying to purify it with their _good intent_. God has said many times throughout the Bible that He cares not for the tradition of men and that we are to obtain from practices contrary to His Word. Behold how well Christians have handled this time of year. Our Father is not fooled and neither are non-believers.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 24, 2009)

1  Corinthians 13
*Love *

*1*If I speak in the tongues[a] of men and of angels, but have not love, I am only a resounding gong or a clanging cymbal. 

*2*If I have the gift of prophecy and can fathom all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have a faith that can move mountains, but have not love, I am nothing. 

*3*If I give all I possess to the poor and surrender my body to the flames,[b] but have not love, I gain nothing. 


*4*Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. 

*5*It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. 

*6*Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. 

*7*It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres. 

*8*Love never fails. But where there are prophecies, they will cease; where there are tongues, they will be stilled; where there is knowledge, it will pass away. 

*9*For we know in part and we prophesy in part, *10*but when perfection comes, the imperfect disappears. 

*11*When I was a child, I talked like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I put childish ways behind me. 

*12*Now we see but a poor reflection as in a mirror; then we shall see face to face. Now I know in part; then I shall know fully, even as I am fully known.  
*13*And now these three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greatest of these is love.


----------



## divya (Dec 24, 2009)

Random Christmas thoughts...

1. Yesterday I traveled home to my parent's house...  I decided to go and get some new sneakers b/c mine are worn down. I just watched the madness that is Christmas...too much for me. Needless to say, I left without getting the sneakers.

2. My friend said she isn't buying anyone in her family any gifts. They all have too much, and it's just ridiculous these days. She said every time her niece's mother sends around the Christmas wish list for her niece, it turns her off a bit. I can't say I blame her one bit.

3. I'm going to buy pampers for a friend's daughter. She's out of a job...that's it. 

4. It's going to be a white Christmas here. The snow has this place looking beautiful...

5. I love hymns and other songs about Christ's birth and life.

6.  I'll be studying for the bar on Christmas day...LOL.

7.  Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## pebbles (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, I think this thread is done. My apologies to anyone who was offended in any way.

Merry Christmas to all those who celebrate the birth of Christ.


----------

